# Speakers make poping noise



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Sometimes my rear speakers make a poping noise when the bass hits. They are not turned up loud, but the poping is pretty loud. I'm thinking that the speakers might be grounding out but I checked the connections and they seem fine. Any ideas??


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Speakers tend to make a popping noise when they're blown. Do you still have the stock system, or aftermarket? How high do you have the bass turned up? How loud do you usually listen to your music? There are a few factors to take into consideration. Let me know, and I'll see what I can tell you.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*More info please*

We really need more information before we can direct you to a solution. What type of speakers are they? Do you have an amp running them? What other components do you have in your stereo setup?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a Pioneer DEH1100 HU putting out 4x40 watts to 4 stock sized Kenwood speakers. They are the ones with the blue cones. Look something like this.



















Anyways, sometimes I can play a certain song pretty damn loud with the bass up with no problem, but other times with the same song it will make the popping noise at normal volume levels. I know the speakers are NOT blown cause I've taken the covers off and looked. Oh yeah the sound only comes from the rear speakers, and I have the fade set in the middle.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Okay, here's what I think...most likely what's happening is that your speakers are trying to hit the bass hard, but don't have enough power to hit as hard as they want, so that's why you're getting the popping.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

How come it only happens sometimes and how do I make it stop???


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

my friend had the same problem with his pioneer headunit.. all I know.... is that he adjusted some of the Bass frequencies (not just BASS) and some of the midrange and stuff...... u should be able to access it wiht ur unit. Try playing around with it.... Ill call em tonight and ask him bout it.... give it a try


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *I have a Pioneer DEH1100 HU putting out 4x40 watts to 4 stock sized Kenwood speakers. They are the ones with the blue cones.
> 
> Anyways, sometimes I can play a certain song pretty damn loud with the bass up with no problem, but other times with the same song it will make the popping noise at normal volume levels. I know the speakers are NOT blown cause I've taken the covers off and looked. Oh yeah the sound only comes from the rear speakers, and I have the fade set in the middle. *


I would venture to say that you are simply trying to overdrive your speakers. That radio puts out maybe 15 watts rms at most to the speakers. And you cannot tell if a speaker is blown simply by looking at it. Unless it's severely blown...I mean like the voice coil shot up through the cone (which rarely happens). Try adjusting the bass and midbass frequencies as mentioned above to tone it down a bit and you should be fine. If that doesn't work...it is possible that you simply have a bad unit. Which very well could be seeing as you have the same speakers front and rear and only the rear speakers are popping.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Unfortunately, I think there blown!


I suspect the spider mesh has removed it self from the basket. This allows the voice coil free play. So when heavy bass hits the coil starts to misalign and hit the cylinder walls. This would defiantly cause a major popping effect. 

Fortunately the problem is an easy fix. 

First diagnose the problem. 
You’ll need to remove the speakers and check under the basket frame. Gently reach in between the basket and press the woofer cone forward, to simulate a long base stroke. 
Notice if the spider, the springy thing that controls how far the woofer can stroke, is starting to detach from the basket. If so than that’s your problem.

How to fix it!
Easy, just get some real good super glue or epoxy glue and reattach the spider to the basket. Be as professional as possible when aligning the spider and you’ll be fine.

Hope this helps. 

Good luck!

Seth


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

over excursion can produce a popping sound as well.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies. This problem has not happened for a while now so maybe it fixed itself.


----------

